
Ask HN: What Webinar Service to Use? - ritonlajoie
Our small company usually organizes &#x27;events&#x27; (dinners, visits of particular locations, etc..) for around 30 people in France.<p>Before the lock down, an &#x27;event&#x27; would be organizing a lunch, taking people to a bus, going to see the mayor of some city, or a construction site, etc...<p>With the lock down going on, we need to switch to digital events.<p>Here is what we are looking for:<p>- a way for people to register (for free) on future events&#x2F;webinars
- no need to install a software (100% web based)
- webinar recordings
- multi presenters with microphone&#x2F;webcam
- ask questions to presenters via a form<p>The only tool I trialed is webinarninja with seems great but I&#x27;m looking to test alternatives...<p>What do you use ?<p>Thanks !
======
osz12345
Hi there!

Omar here, co-founder and CEO of WebinarNinja here :) Thanks for trialing us
and for the kind words. Let me know if I can help in anyway. Feel free to join
our next live demo and Q+A this week to see if we are best fit for you:
webinarninja.com/workshop.

